# update on Buttons



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just got of the phone with the groomer, here's the latest. The daughter of the old man who passed away gave Buttons to a family a few days ago, the family brought Buttons to the groomers yesterday to have her groomed and said they were giving her back to the daughter, :new_shocked: the groomer told me that she had bad vibes about that family, she said they were rough with Buttons, :smmadder: and when she went to groom Buttons she was so stressed, :bysmilie: Normally she is happy and full of kisses, it breaks my heart. :smcry: the groomer told me she gave the daughter our phone number and said we would be the perfect family for Buttons. My heart is acking for that baby :smcry: she must be so stressed to be taken from her daddy and then placed in a home that is rough with her, keep prayin I want her more now then ever before.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am praying. God will take care of the situation. rayer: 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Aww Paula - I am praying hard that Buttons comes into your lovely safe home to be a sister to Matilda ... 
Please let us know - just as well they bought her back to the same groomer.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm praying!!!! I really hope that she calls you and you get to meet with them. I hope you can save this sweet girl so that she can have a loving, happy home! Please keep us updated and I'll keep prayin!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope Buttons finds a better home :grouphug: ( preferably yours  ) . Sarah


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Will keep you and Buttons in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Poor baby ... that's so heartbreaking to know that she is stressed and unhappy. I hope you get her - and soon! You would be perfect for each other. Will be praying for a positive outcome.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Please, Heavenly Father, let Buttons find her way to Paula and Matilda.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Praying that Buttons ends up at your house in your loving arms!!! rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Keep us updated!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good Grief! You and Matilda will have your work cut out for you when Buttons finally gets home!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Crossing our fingers and paws for Buttons. 

We all ythink you would be the perfect family for her.

Hurry home Buttons you new Mommy is waiting,

XOXOXOX
Nancy And The Fab 5


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh I do hope that Miss Buttons finds her way to your loving family. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed!

Josie says: I've got my paws and eyes crossed for Buttons!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh Paula I'm keeping everything crossed for you!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I haven't received a call :bysmilie: After all this I have come to realize just how special Deb, Steve, and Mary are. I don't know how they do it. just the thought of no one really wanting Buttons is almost to much for me to bear :smcry: How can people not think of what there doing to these precious babies :smcry: If she doesn't come to our house we are ready now :yes: my husband has come around, I just wish he would have with Nala and Nemo, but I know somewhere out there is a baby waiting for our family, we will love him or her with all our heart and we will cherish each hour with them. :heart:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Something will happen, I just know it. Have you checked with Deb's rescue group????


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I really hope she calls you. Buttons would be so happy to be with you, your husband and have a sistah in Matilda. I will keep you in my prayers that she will call soon. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Poor little Buttons! I hope this will all work out for everyone concerned........


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Any news on Miss Buttons ???????????

I hate to harass you but I want Buttons at your house .. ummm like Yesterday !!!!!!!! :shocked:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Paula, this may be something you have to sort of push through yourself.... Will the groomer give you these people's phone number so you can initiate the call to let them know you have a home for Buttons. It may take your taking the lead for this to work out. I sure do hope things work out for you to get her!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 30 2008, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613568


> Paula, this may be something you have to sort of push through yourself.... Will the groomer give you these people's phone number so you can initiate the call to let them know you have a home for Buttons. It may take your taking the lead for this to work out. I sure do hope things work out for you to get her!![/B]



i mentioned to her I would like the ladies number, she just blew me off.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww I have kept Buttons in my prayers, and I hope she is able to get to your home.

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Poor little Buttons! I sure hope everyone comes to their senses and that that baby :wub: comes to YOU!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: I got a call :chili: :chili: were meeting Button's tomorrow, she's 9 years old and is abit heavy she weighs 12lbs :w00t: she's a BIG girl :HistericalSmiley: apparently she really misses her daddy, the lady said she crys and looks for him :smcry: poor baby :wub: I ask if she had health issues, she said no, but I will find out who her vet is and give them a call, the lady is bringing her out for a visit so I need you all to think of some questions I might ask her. we are leaving for Seattle on Friday so we couldn't have her come for her visit till Monday. I'll try and get a few pictures.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh Paula this is great news still have my fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope so much this all works out. That poor dog needs a good home right away. She has to be missing her dad and now she's being passed around. How stressful this must be for her. I'm SO glad she called you and I just know this is going to be perfect for you guys and Buttons. I can't wait to hear how the meeting goes and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

What great news for you and your family, I really hope Buttons gets you as her furever home!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Exactly what Tami said! I'm so happy this looks like it might work out. Fingers crossed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 30 2008, 11:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613629


> :chili: :chili: I got a call :chili: :chili: were meeting Button's tomorrow, she's 9 years old and is abit heavy she weighs 12lbs :w00t: she's a BIG girl :HistericalSmiley: apparently she really misses her daddy, the lady said she crys and looks for him :smcry: poor baby :wub: I ask if she had health issues, she said no, but I will find out who her vet is and give them a call, the lady is bringing her out for a visit so I need you all to think of some questions I might ask her. we are leaving for Seattle on Friday so we couldn't have her come for her visit till Monday. I'll try and get a few pictures.[/B]



I am so excited for you!!!!!! I hope it works out! Yes, please take pictures!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh i hope it works out and you get a new baby and Matilda gets a new sister. Keeping my fingers crossed over here. Don't forget the pictures. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Prayers are coming your way.
I really hope that everything ends well. :grouphug:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I am praying that it all works out for you! rayer:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so happy to see that this lady has finally given you a call! I have been and will continue to pray that if this is the one meant for you (and you for her) that it will all work out.

Given that Buttons has already been passed off to one home, after losing her owner and going to the daughter, I wouldn't expect her to be open with you. I would imagine that she is VERY unhappy and stressed right now. I know logically there are many questions that you should be asking. However, I can't think of any as my heart is screaming just make sure that baby doesn't leave your home after she gets there.

The only major thing that I can think of would be the vet info, and would she be willing to sign a release for you to get Buttons records from her vet. You could ask about how reliable she on being house-broken, but going to a new home might change that. You could ask about aggressiveness, but recent events might have changed that as well. I say that as long as she has no major health issues, keep her. And, if she does have some major health issues, keep her even if you contact a rescue and are only a foster mom. Buttons needs someone to give her the care and love that she deserves at this point. She is grieving too.

Keeping you all in my thoughts and I will be anxious to read an update Monday!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW

I get back home, to find this news :biggrin: so happy for you Paula and lil Bottons :wub: and of course Matilda and hubby

rayer: that everything works out great 

:grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Ooooh, I get to start it!

Is she there yet?

Is she there yet?

Is she there yet?

:smtease: :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

....ummm....is she there yet?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what wonderful news!!! I know it might be a bit hard to 'evaluate' her in a 'visit' given how she has lost her long time companions and then muttled about since...dear little girl must be very confused and stressed. 
Now is this the 'daughter' that has her now or the 'new family' that the daughter gave her to that decided they didn't want her?

One thing I suggest...have matilda meed her outside.... at least this is what we did when we introduced Quincy to Naddie....( of course we had gone to pick Quincy up at the airport) Hubby kept Quincy outside at the edge of our drive, and I came in , fussed over Naddie then put her on the leash and took her outside to meet him. I think the outside environment , the openess, and practically off 'territory' made the meeting less intimidating to them both. They could check each other out in a neutral area. Then we brought them into the house together. I think had we just brought him into the house 'without warning' Naddie might have been a bit taken back to see him when she was expecting 'just us" and him to come thru a door to a totally strange environment, to be immediately confronted with another pooch may have intimidated him a bit as well. 

Questions I asked before getting "Quincy"...most just to get a feel fo him and make the transition easier on him.
Find what food she is used to eating .. was she a "meal" eater or free-feeder"
Any particular 'treats she likes?
Was she outdoor potty trained or pad trained or both? ( Potty might be a bit off with all the disruptons but I'm sure she'll get back to 'manners quickly should that be the case.)
Does shelike or particularily dislike certain toys? .. I wanted to know if 'squeeky' toys were a yes or no ( Missy freaked with squeeky toys!! and Ididn't want to start off freaking the little guy! ( this was on my list but didn't have to ask as some of his toys were sent here)

Is she Ok around children?

Does shelike her own bed or in human bed?

Does she like riding in the car? ( I was told Nadie 'used' to be fine but was starting to get 'antsy" ... think because her 'rides'
took her from one 'secure-place' to yet another 'stranger' ...or to vets so she had become 'upset' wondering where 'this trip" was going to take her....... once she became secure with us... she got to loving car rides again.)

Vet records
Was she microchipped?

praying the visit goes SUPER WELL!!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO GET THE UPDATE!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I really hope that all goes well when buttons visits :grouphug:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

So glad you got the call!!! I hope it works out.


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm so very happy for you, your hubby, Matilda, and Buttons, Paula. Some questions to ask her have already been posted, but I wanted to chime in here with my 2 scents (pun intended), regarding familiar smells. Can they send something with her that has her Daddy's scent on it to make the transition a bit easier on her? 
Perhaps a blanket or throw, a pillow, upholstery from his favorite chair . . . any type of fabric that would retain his scent would work. She could snuggle up to it and still have him around, in a sense. 

I would also ask about her normal routine when he was alive. 

Was he able to take her for walks? If so, then what time of day?
Did they visit a special place on a routine basis, like a dog park?
Did he give her certain kind of treats?
Is she on any supplements/vitamins?

I would ask about her behavior, as well . . .

Was she socialized with other dogs/people/children?
How does she react to certain situations (i.e., door bell, visitors, car rides, etc.)?
Does she do any tricks that you could reinforce?
Does she have any odd behaviors?

I'm sure I have tons more, but the coffee hasn't kicked in yet. :blink: 

We'll continue rayer: for you all, and can't wait until the update on Monday.

Angela


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 30 2008, 11:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613629


> :chili: :chili: I got a call :chili: :chili: were meeting Button's tomorrow, she's 9 years old and is abit heavy she weighs 12lbs :w00t: she's a BIG girl :HistericalSmiley: apparently she really misses her daddy, the lady said she crys and looks for him :smcry: poor baby :wub: I ask if she had health issues, she said no, but I will find out who her vet is and give them a call, the lady is bringing her out for a visit so I need you all to think of some questions I might ask her. we are leaving for Seattle on Friday so we couldn't have her come for her visit till Monday. I'll try and get a few pictures.[/B]


Paula, this sounds great! arty: And I love that she was really bonded to a man... hopefully this will mean that she will quickly bond to your husband, so I think it's great that there is a man in the house!!

Ohhhh, I hope this works out!!! rayer:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Hoping & Praying for all involved! So, is she there yet?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Great news! Keep us posted!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Thats fantastic news!!!! :yahoo: I hope that everything goes well with the playdate! Fingers crossed for another great update!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Ooooh, fingers crossed, Paula, that everything works out for you and Buttons.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Updates yet??? I am dying to hear what happens! I"m praying for all of you!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i have all my fingers and toes crossed for u and the 4 P's too....(thats a lot of fingers and toes  ) i feel this is meant to be and i hope the visit goes well!


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh I'm so hopeful for this situation. I keep checking for more news. There couldn't be a better home for Buttons.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she will be making her visit later this afternoon, I'm abit nervous, weird but I'm worried about how Matilda is going to take all this. 
We are leaving for Seattle tomorrow to go to my daughters reception,(remember we missed her wedding because Muffy was so ill) I don't want to stress Buttons out more by taking her there, so this will be just a visit and then if everything works out we will then get her Monday and keep her on a trial run.But we know if she fits in she won't be going anywhere but here.  I'll try and take a couple pictures at the visit and post them.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 31 2008, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613907


> she will be making her visit later this afternoon, I'm abit nervous, weird but I'm worried about how Matilda is going to take all this.
> We are leaving for Seattle tomorrow to go to my daughters reception,(remember we missed her wedding because Muffy was so ill) I don't want to stress Buttons out more by taking her there, so this will be just a visit and then if everything works out we will then get her Monday and keep her on a trial run.But we know if she fits in she won't be going anywhere but here.  I'll try and take a couple pictures at the visit and post them.[/B]


Be sure and post how the visit went. Maybe even start a new thread, so its easier to find.  Good luck.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

What a big heart you have! Hoping the best for Buttons, Matilda and your family.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm praying this works out for all involved!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 31 2008, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613907


> she will be making her visit later this afternoon, I'm abit nervous, weird but I'm worried about how Matilda is going to take all this.
> We are leaving for Seattle tomorrow to go to my daughters reception,(remember we missed her wedding because Muffy was so ill) I don't want to stress Buttons out more by taking her there, so this will be just a visit and then if everything works out we will then get her Monday and keep her on a trial run.But we know if she fits in she won't be going anywhere but here.  I'll try and take a couple pictures at the visit and post them.[/B]


Oh, I hope it works out! If it does go forward, be sure and get something in writing. 

If it were me I would pay some small amount for her just to make it official and then get a bill of sale. That way she can't come back later saying you were just taking care of her, etc. (I guess I've seen too many episodes of The People's Court!!  )


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 31 2008, 06:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613967


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 31 2008, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613907





> she will be making her visit later this afternoon, I'm abit nervous, weird but I'm worried about how Matilda is going to take all this.
> We are leaving for Seattle tomorrow to go to my daughters reception,(remember we missed her wedding because Muffy was so ill) I don't want to stress Buttons out more by taking her there, so this will be just a visit and then if everything works out we will then get her Monday and keep her on a trial run.But we know if she fits in she won't be going anywhere but here.  I'll try and take a couple pictures at the visit and post them.[/B]


Oh, I hope it works out! If it does go forward, be sure and get something in writing. 

If it were me I would pay some small amount for her just to make it official and then get a bill of sale. That way she can't come back later saying you were just taking care of her, etc. (I guess I've seen too many episodes of The People's Court!!  )
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree 100%! I've had two people I adopted pets from who were frantic to get rid of them because they were going through a divorce. Both times these people were just going to take them to shelters. Lo and behold they got their life together and moved into a pet friendly place and decided they wanted their cats back! One was several years later, too!

Of course, they didn't get them, but it can be a really sticky situation. There was a case awhile ago on the news about woman who went to court to get her puppy back. She claimed she only gave the puppy to the other person temporarily because she had some health issues. She'd only had the puppy for a short time before she gave it to the other woman who had it for about nine months before she asked for it back. The court said she was the rightful owner since she had paid for the puppy originally and gave it back to her.

If it works out with Buttons, draw up a document for the owner to sign. Here's a sample of the one used for a rescue group. Of course, you only want the last section where the owner gives up rights to the dog.

http://www.minpin.org/rescue_files/ReleaseSurrender.pdf


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Are they there yet?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 31 2008, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613976


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 31 2008, 06:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613967





> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 31 2008, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613907





> she will be making her visit later this afternoon, I'm abit nervous, weird but I'm worried about how Matilda is going to take all this.
> We are leaving for Seattle tomorrow to go to my daughters reception,(remember we missed her wedding because Muffy was so ill) I don't want to stress Buttons out more by taking her there, so this will be just a visit and then if everything works out we will then get her Monday and keep her on a trial run.But we know if she fits in she won't be going anywhere but here.  I'll try and take a couple pictures at the visit and post them.[/B]


Oh, I hope it works out! If it does go forward, be sure and get something in writing. 

If it were me I would pay some small amount for her just to make it official and then get a bill of sale. That way she can't come back later saying you were just taking care of her, etc. (I guess I've seen too many episodes of The People's Court!!  )
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree 100%! I've had two people I adopted pets from who were frantic to get rid of them because they were going through a divorce. Both times these people were just going to take them to shelters. Lo and behold they got their life together and moved into a pet friendly place and decided they wanted their cats back! One was several years later, too!

Of course, they didn't get them, but it can be a really sticky situation. There was a case awhile ago on the news about woman who went to court to get her puppy back. She claimed she only gave the puppy to the other person temporarily because she had some health issues. She'd only had the puppy for a short time before she gave it to the other woman who had it for about nine months before she asked for it back. The court said she was the rightful owner since she had paid for the puppy originally and gave it back to her.

If it works out with Buttons, draw up a document for the owner to sign. Here's a sample of the one used for a rescue group. Of course, you only want the last section where the owner gives up rights to the dog.

http://www.minpin.org/rescue_files/ReleaseSurrender.pdf
[/B][/QUOTE]

I really need to wear my glasses...i though you siad she needed to draw up a "dogument" instead of a "document" and i just knew that was simply new terminology for dog adoption that i was unaware of :smrofl:


----------

